

LinkedIn Plans to Open Up in a Closed Sort of Way - joshwa
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/12/linkedin-plans-to-open-up-in-a-closed-sort-of-way/index.html?hp

======
cstejerean
I think they're going the wring way with this. Instead of approving specific
companies to to development they should open the API, let anyone develop and
then approve specific applications.

~~~
iamwil
It's an odd proclamation. Even if it's an open API, I don't think people will
write hamburger throwing apps for linkedin because that's not what people go
to linkedin for in the first place. Most people log in there to do business-
like things. Apps like 'throw hamburger' probably wouldn't be added by most,
especially in light of being seen as unprofessional, in industries where it
still counts. So only the apps that help business-like things will be added.

However, that's not to say working people can't be inane and juvenile. My
guess is if there was a "watercooler" app where you can anonymously gossip
about your coworkers (what truemors should have been, imho), or if it was
something to count #meetings vs # of bathroom breaks, there might be an uptake
on that.

